# How to stop mass horse abuser?



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

If she has a warrant out for her arrest, surely you can call anonymously and give the police a tip?


----------



## betty beiling (Dec 4, 2013)

would call the spca for that area is this woman mentaly sick where does she get these horses from


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this case is not as simple as it might sound. She may , or may not, actually be guilty of intentionally starving horses, but remember, that in the US, you are innocent until proven guilty, and proof is not being judged or harangued by internet posses on social media.


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

She has a warrant out for her arrest in 4 states and allot of people know that she is in Montana.
She has also been found guilty of many cases of horse theft. She is sick even if they can't prove it and she gets the horses from wherever, some she buys for $4000 some she steels other she says she rescues and others she gets shipped from random places. I saved a wonderful gelding from her last year whom was in bad condition and for sale by her, and at the time she had just gotten 175 drafts trucked in... They were all Frisians...


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

LyraFreedom said:


> ...and at the time she had just gotten 175 drafts trucked in... They were all Frisians...


(raises an eyebrow) there are only about 8,000 purebred Friesian horses registered in all of North America, I kind of doubt that she got a hold of 175 of them.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

If she is paying up to $4000 for horses it seems unlikely they are being resold to slaughter. If she is starving horses it seems unlikely they are being resold to slaughter, it's my understanding that kill buyers don't buy starving horses. She may be guilty of abuse, but the story as presented doesn't make sense.


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

DimSum I'm sorry I think they were Percherons not Frisians! I work with Frisians so my brain always go's to Frisians when I try to think of a marginally black draft horse...


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

Bellasmom I don't know how she gets the money other than selling horses but she bought a $4000 beautiful stud from a friend whom did not know who she was. We just confiscated another 63 horses from another place she was keeping horses, 2 found dead others were horribly skinny including three babys trying to nurse from a dead mother.

If you ever watch videos about horse slaughter houses the very skinny horses get crammed into a stock trailer brought to the slaughter house crammed into extremely small pens fed as much as they can eat for a week and then the still living ones get slaughtered. 

Please don't try to down play this womens actions she is disgusting in my opinion.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

LyraFreedom said:


> We just confiscated another 63 horses from another place she was keeping horses, 2 found dead others were horribly skinny including three babys trying to nurse from a dead mother.
> 
> Please don't try to down play this womens actions she is disgusting in my opinion.


Who's *we*? Unless you are working for an animal association that has permits to take the animals, I'm pretty sure you can't just up and take a bunch of them off her property on the pretenses of them being abused if they are her horses. 

Have you gone to the humane society or animal control with this? I would advise reading up on a lot of bylaws of your city before getting too involved with this- never know what could come back around to you.

As much as it sucks to hear, don't make super hasty decisions in this situation, because it could do more harm than good. Just tip off your local law enforcement and ask them if there are any further measures that you as a concerned community member should take.


----------



## Muriel (Jul 22, 2013)

*Horse Hoader*



Ninamebo said:


> Who's *we*? Unless you are working for an animal association that has permits to take the animals, I'm pretty sure you can't just up and take a bunch of them off her property on the pretenses of them being abused if they are her horses.
> 
> Have you gone to the humane society or animal control with this? I would advise reading up on a lot of bylaws of your city before getting too involved with this- never know what could come back around to you.
> 
> As much as it sucks to hear, don't make super hasty decisions in this situation, because it could do more harm than good. Just tip off your local law enforcement and ask them if there are any further measures that you as a concerned community member should take.


The OP is talking about a real case. It is really sad and she does have warrants out for her arrest. Lots of people are looking for her ... maybe OP can share with law enforcement. Here is a news article about the horse hoarder: 
Spokane horse abuse cases - more victims? | KING5.com Seattle


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

^ I never doubted that she was, I just don't understand why she didn't just go to the law enforcement in the first place if there are so many warrants out for her arrest and the OP knows of her current whereabouts. Not being in the area it's difficult to solve an issue.


----------

